# Hey guys!



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yo guys, wassup

My name is Nick, im 14... 


I have been doing halloween decor for about 3 years... my dad always says I have a good imagination.. All my props are made by me. I can post maybe sometime! But yeah, there not great... 

Couple things this year:

Graveyard: Bought wood a home depot, nailed them to make crosses, bought some moss to make em look aged =) and I put some webing on them as well.
I bought some skeleton arms and hands that stick out of the grave... i added some chains to make em look nice, and added some dirt around it... 

Reaper: Bought a really nice reaper for $10, its 4 feet tall, and i bought some realistic looking plastic candles to put in its eyes to make them glow. (2 candles for 1.50) WHAT A GOOD DEAL! LOL

Disection lab: I used some of my dads old clothes... i stuffed his jeans and a long sleeve shirt to make a body. Then I added a goblin/human bloody mask with eyes... added some ripped up garden gloves. Total for him took about $30.00... w/ clothes included. I bought a skeleton for $5 (pretty realistic...) and I bought some chain links. I also made a bed out of card board and used toilet paper for the top of the cardboard bed thingy.. lol i propped the skeleton on the bed w/ blood and then put the goblin looking monster messing with the skeleton. (the chain links were strapped on the skeletons hands like a torture thing...) theres also a tool shed next to it with some knifes, a saw and shovel. 

another kinda dumb thing is I stuffed pants and put shoes on it, and put it as if it was head first buried underground.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

For the lights, i changed our bulbs red, and added 2 pumpkins , and 2 strob lights.
I had a fog machine, but it broke =(

Sorry if it isn't good, but I tried! I did it all myself =)

Should i add music maybe?

oh yeah,

i also have a life size zombie corpse popping out of a grave...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you made it here!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

hey, thanks man


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. It sounds like you're well on your way to building up a haunt. That's the same way alot of us started and it grows from there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome! Looks like you're on the right track to becoming a haunter.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

yo nick--how u doin, welcome


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Nick! Sounds like you put on a good show


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, thanks guys =)

Its all ready to go tonight!

Happy halloween!!!! :jol: :xbones:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Crossblades400! Glad to have you here.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Nick and welcome! I hope you had a great Halloween!*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

